# Bose radio light out problem need help



## robertjp (Aug 11, 2004)

Ive got a 01 Pathfinder with a Bose 6 disc cd unit. The radio and cd work fine but the light went out on the radio. Is there a separate radio fuse built in the radio that would control this or can anyone give me any ideas on what to do?
The radio works fine but no light. Thanks Bob :dumbass:


----------

